# Horizontal Scroll Bar Missing in Excel



## alexfooty (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi

When I view an Excel worksheet using the Full Screen view, my Horizontal Toolbar disappears. In tools - options - view, both the horizontal & vertical scroll bars are ticked. Any ideas ?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

That behaviour is intentional. The idea is to give you as full a view as possible of your spreadsheet.


----------



## alexfooty (Apr 24, 2007)

Glaswegian said:


> Hi
> 
> That behaviour is intentional. The idea is to give you as full a view as possible of your spreadsheet.


Is there any way to get it to display in full screen ?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

None that I'm aware of, I'm afraid. It's just part of Excel.


----------



## alexfooty (Apr 24, 2007)

Ah Well - thanks anyway


----------



## alexfooty (Apr 24, 2007)

Apparently, the solution is to view at Full Screen, click on View at top left, then click Status Bar. The scroll bar then reappears.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes, I can see how that would work. Does that still count as Full Screen though? :grin:


----------



## alexfooty (Apr 24, 2007)

By enabling the status bar in full screen I lose about half the height of one row which is negligible and does let me scroll horizontally.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks - useful to know!


----------

